# Let's See Your Vintage Aquadive!!



## azwatchman

There are so many great vintage Aquadive dive watches out there...Let's see yours.

Here is my only vintage Aquadive. The Model 50


----------



## arutlosjr11

I wish I had one!


----------



## BUD-m

Cheers Bud


----------



## Rocus

Nice Aquadives! I just picked this up last week, I love it so far, it is really accurate and nice and light compared to my Breitling. Now I'm torn between buying the new Orange GMT Aquadive and the Planet Ocean 42mm 8500.


----------



## jeff wilson

The only two I have now.


----------



## azwatchman

jeff wilson said:


> The only two I have now.


Beautiful Pieces!!


----------



## tduncan069

Just one currently but I am actively looking for more. Model 50, orange dial, 100% original.


----------



## fiskadoro

Another Aquadive 566 like Rocus has! From 1975, I believe.


----------



## Grilled01

There's something about vintage dive watches with a bit of color in the dial that just works.


----------



## Sharkbait2474

Totally rad!!!!


----------



## Patrick_Ethan

*Well! Apparently its the 566 thread - recently aquired vintage 566*


----------



## hrobi

Dammmmnnnnn that's so nice!


----------



## KP-99

Another vintage diver:









Best regards,
Peter


----------



## vintageguy

seller's photo. USP should deliver this to me On Monday.


----------



## U5512




----------



## QWatchQ

Vintage in gorgeous blue


----------



## defy

here is my .... I love this watch!


----------



## pro2zon

My Model 50's.


----------



## Brunleif

Just got this, as you might notice it has the wrong crown. 
Any pointers as to where i might find a new that fits?

Have not seen another with the date at 6, anyone that knows what reference this has?

Thanks


----------



## timesofplenty

Aquadive 1939 in blue, with original bracelet


----------



## timesofplenty

View attachment 12613781


View attachment 12613787


View attachment 12613789


View attachment 12613793


View attachment 12613795


View attachment 12613797


View attachment 12613799


*edit*
Admin: please please please update the software and consider xenforo. It's difficult to post pics on PC, and a nightmare on mobile device. I'm aware of tapatalk, but with better forum software it's obsolete.

thank you,


----------



## Brunleif

Just got it back from gasketchange and crownchange, looks a lot better with a better fitting crown!


----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## Matty01

Just picked this up


----------



## jeff wilson

Very nice.


----------



## Matty01

jeff wilson said:


> Very nice.


Thanks, any idea what model it is?


----------



## Eddiogilbert

All in all great watches but what are all the model names or numbers?


----------

